# Anybody going to try fishing tomorrow on the rock



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Was wondering if anybody might try going to the rock tomorrow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

I was thinking about trying Sunday morning 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes. Watch out for googins wearing hip waders and sweat pants.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be fishable but those 20 degree temps may be keeping me away. Slush and ice may become a problem too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

dustinlancy said:


> Looks like it's going to be fishable but those 20 degree temps may be keeping me away. Slush and ice may become a problem too.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It will be kind of a pain. Just have to deal with it. The fish will probably bite.


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ill see ya out there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

good luck fellas. the conn creek and ash river are crusing today. ugly! even the tribs around ne ohio are dirty.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rocky might be at a fishable flow but I just saw it and it is MUDDY

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Any luck yesterday?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't go. There was a snow event from my house to there. Normally takes me an hour and fifteen. Would've taken 2. I would've actually still went but heard it was total slush. Probably locking up right now.


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

I didn't go either. I live in the canton area and didn't think it would be worth it. Sounds like I made the right decision. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

